# Insulin pens



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello my name is Stressabeccy and i am New to this forum. I have had diabetes for 10 years and previously used tablets as medication. I recently switched to insulin pens but they do not work as good as they should. Is there a spesific tecnique to applying it? My doctor doesnt pay enough attention. Tried many ways but my bloodsugar Just Will not reduce. Does anyone have any advice 4 me?


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Hello my name is Stressabeccy and i am New to this forum. I have had diabetes for 10 years and previously used tablets as medication. I recently switched to insulin pens but they do not work as good as they should. Is there a spesific tecnique to applying it? My doctor doesnt pay enough attention. Tried many ways but my bloodsugar Just Will not reduce. Does anyone have any advice 4 me?


Hi there and welcome to the forum

What insulin/s are you using? It might be that your dose/s need adjusted which your doctor or a diabetic nurse would need to work with you in doing

@everydayupsanddowns can you split this into a new thread as worried it will get missed xx


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 16, 2021)

Thanks @Cherrelle DUK !  xx


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum
> 
> What insulin/s are you using? It might be that your dose/s need adjusted which your doctor or a diabetic nurse would need to work with you in doing
> 
> @everydayupsanddowns can you split this into a new thread as worried it will get missed xx


I use treseba and novorapid. I used 35 units and IT Just stood still. IT is not worlimg at all


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Tanks for answering me. I cant eat ore drink anything but weather. If i do it is afawl


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello my name is Stressabeccy and i am New to this forum. I have had diabetes for 10 years and previously used tablets as medication. I recently switched to insulin pens Tresiba and Novorapid Flexpen but they do not work as good as they should. Is there a spesific tecnique to applying it? My doctor doesnt pay enough attention. Tried many ways but my bloodsugar Just Will not reduce. Does anyone have any advice 4 me?


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi and welcome.

Sorry to hear that you are struggling with your diabetes management.

What sort of BG levels are you getting?

Can you talk us through the technique you use for injecting? 
The nurse on my DAFNE course once told me about a patient who wasn't removing the needle sleeve when he/she was trying to inject, so obviously no insulin was being injected into them. When you are first introduced to insulin use, your mind is often in a whirl of emotions and it is difficult to take everything in. I know I made one or two silly mistakes in the early days of injecting insulin, like doing the air shot upside down. Do you do an air shot and make sure that insulin is actually coming out of the needle before you dial up your dose and inject it? 

Which part of your body are you injecting into? Do you find that the site has become lumpy through injecting into it? 

Would it help you to watch a video tutorial of someone going through the routine of injecting so that you can see if you are doing anything different that may be why it isn't working?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Tnx for answering  

I have been told and i have seen multiple videos and i am doing right following them. I sat 35 units of novorapid but it is not gjetting down. Nothing. I cant eat ore drink anything but water. Mye blod sugar is on 14.7


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I have been told and i have seen multiple videos and i am doing right following them. I sat 35 units of novorapid but it is not gjetting down. Nothing. I cant eat ore drink anything but water. Mye blod sugar is on 14.7


For most of us 35 units would definitely change things. Not immediately, but within an hour (likely much sooner).

If it didn't, I think we'd suspect something wrong with the pen (the mechanisms are really good but do occasionally fail) or with the insulin (insulins are temperature sensitive, though modern ones are less so). If the Novorapid has been frozen or very hot then it's not going to work. Beyond that, I think you'll need to get back to your healthcare team for help.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 16, 2021)

Do you know your correction factor? 35 units seems a lot if you are not eating anything! 

I agree that you need more support from your Diabetes nurse. Something isn't making sense. 

When did you last take your Tresiba and how many uints?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 16, 2021)

Have you not got a DiabeticNurse ?


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 16, 2021)

To add to what the others have said have you been taken off all previous meds? There is only one Type 2 insulin dependant on the forum regularly that I know of with I'd say extreme insulin resistance (sorry hun I do apologise) and that is @Lanny

How long have you been using insulin? xx


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

Two things - what length needles are you using? Perhaps you need a longer length. And how much Tresiba are you taking?

If you’ve just been started on insulin, it’s likely that you were started on less insulin than you actually need so that it can be increased gradually (for safety reasons).

All that assumes a) you’re injecting correctly; and b) you’re waiting long enough for your Novorapid to work. If your blood sugar is high, it can take 3hrs plus before you start to see a drop.


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

I replied on your other thread @Stressabeccy


----------



## Amity Island (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Hello my name is Stressabeccy and i am New to this forum. I have had diabetes for 10 years and previously used tablets as medication. I recently switched to insulin pens Tresiba and Novorapid Flexpen but they do not work as good as they should. Is there a spesific tecnique to applying it? My doctor doesnt pay enough attention. Tried many ways but my bloodsugar Just Will not reduce. Does anyone have any advice 4 me?


Hi @Stressabeccy ,

I also use Tresiba, although I have type 1 diabetes. Just a couple of things that are worth mentioning about tresiba and insulin in type 2 use. Tresiba is a very long acting insulin and can last up to 48 hrs (but it is taken every 24hrs or around about that, no need to be precise with tresiba). It's also recommended to only change doses no nearer than 3 days between, because it takes 2 days to change effect from one dose to another, leaving at least a day or more to test if the change in dose has made any changes to blood sugars.

Also, from what I have read on the forum from other Type 2's, it can take quite a lot of insulin to bring blood sugars into a reasonable range (4-10 mmol) for type 2's. Also, there seems to be a limit to how much the amount of insulin makes a difference in blood sugar. Once you get to a certain level of insulin dose, the extra amounts that get added on top of that makes no difference.  Obvioulsy, plenty of blood testing for blood sugars are needed when changing insulins or doses etc and great care needs to be taken when usisng insulin as it can result in hypo's (low blood sugar), which needs immediate treatement with glucose tablets (or other sweets etc) to bring up blood sugars into a safe range (5-10mmol)

Best speaking with a diabetes specialist or a diabetes nurse, that know what they are talking about (not all of them do).


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Tank you


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello and thank you for answers. 

I have had diabetes in 10 years, but started a week ago on insulin. I use 30 units of tresiba. I have Just 500 units with novorapid in 5 days and IT still not working. Nothing. 
I have been watching videos on YouTube how you setting this insulin and i do it right. I have only had 3 glass og water today and 30 units og tresiba and mye blod sugar is on 16.8 right now. I dont have a diabetic nurse. I dont know What to do. I feel not good... I hate this Dieabetis. Tank you for this 
I am so sorry of my english


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you for all the information, but still i am so confuse. 
No, i dont have a diabetic nurse. 
I know alot about diabetisk but inslun i very knew for me and i dont understund because it is not working. I dont know What to do. I Just want it to work so i can live.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Thank you for all the information, but still i am so confuse.
> No, i dont have a diabetic nurse.
> I know alot about diabetisk but inslun i very knew for me and i dont understund because it is not working. I dont know What to do. I Just want it to work so i can live.


There is clearly something very wrong going on and as you say you cannot go on with it happening and not being able to eat.  At the very least if there is nobody at your GP surgery who can advise you then you need to ask for a contact number of your local diabetic clinic. 
You could always phone the diabetes uk helpline, the number is at the top of the page.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

I have tried 3different pen now and IT is No change so i dont know What to do. I took 10 units for ca 30 minuts ago and nothing.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello again i am so hungry that  i am not anymore. I Just feel awfal. Lost 12 kilogram in 5 days.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Well i tried 10 United ofa New pen novorapid and IT is gone higter.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you for all of your help. Rebecca


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

I think you might need a larger dose of Tresiba but you need to speak to a doctor or nurse to get help in finding the right dose.

With the Novorapid, remember that it can take longer to work if your blood sugar is high. Do you take any other medication (tablets) eg Metformin?


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 16, 2021)

Are you actually eating anything and if so what are you having. Weight loss of 12kg in 5 days is a lot to lose.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello and than you for answering me. 
Metformin didnt help me when i got diabetes for 10 years ago. I have used a tripple dose of amaryl these last half year and eucras


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Hello and than you for answering me.
> Metformin didnt help me when i got diabetes for 10 years ago. I have used a tripple dose of amaryl these last half year and eucras



Are your doctors sure you’re Type 2 and not Type 1 diabetes? Sorry to ask but are you overweight? That can cause insulin resistance. 

Also, is it possible your whole box of insulin pens is damaged somehow? If insulin gets too hot when it’s transported, it can lose its power and not work properly.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

As far as i know i think he know. 
Yes i am overweigt. But before my weigt was 236kilograms and now it is 70 kg and i am 1.74 higt.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Is little that i eat. Some salat. Low carb. And a litte clean meet


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

I took 15 units of a new pen so i see now


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> As far as i know i think he know.
> Yes i am overweigt. But before my weigt was 236kilograms and now it is 70 kg and i am 1.74 higt.



70kg and 1.74 height sounds good to me   

Where are you injecting the insulin eg leg, stomach, etc? What length is the needle on the pen?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

In the stomach


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Well i got a problem


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> In the stomach



Have you tried injecting in another area eg your thigh? Perhaps the insulin isn’t being absorbed well from your tummy?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Yes i have. But now my blood sugar is 3.7


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Yes i have. But now my blood sugar is 3.7



Have a small amount of something sweet eg Dextro tablets, Haribo sweets (2 or 3)


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Ok. Is 3.1 now


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

The good news is that your insulin now seems to be working. However, keep watching your blood sugar in case it goes too low. This is extremely important. Treat low blood glucose with something sweet and then have a small snack eg one or two plain biscuits so that your blood sugar doesn’t drop again.

I don’t know what was going on before but you must watch out for hypos (lows).


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Ok. Is 3.1 now



Sweets, sugar, regular Coke, milk with a teaspoon of sugar in (one of those not all). Then one or two biscuits and test again in 15 minutes.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Well i dont have candy


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

I have diabetic soda


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

I have No cookies either but i have Milk but only ketose sugar


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 16, 2021)

You really need something with fast acting glucose in it, you should have been advised this when you were given insulin as you will always need to have a form of this to hand to treat a hypo, if you mean you have diet or sugar free soda then that won't work as you need sugar xx


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I have No cookies either but i have Milk but only ketose sugar


If you are taking these medications, tripple dose of amaryl these last half year and eucras as well as the insulin, you should have been better prepared by whoever has prescribed the insulin as to what you might expect and to have something available at all times to treat any low blood glucose levels.
You appear to be eating very little, have you been told how much carbohydrate to eat for your insulin doses.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Ok


I think you might find that people can help a bit more if you give a bit more information about what you are doing, what you are eating and when and when you are having your insulin and other medications if you are still taking those and what levels you are seeing at particular times of the day. The more information you give the better the support people can give.
Most people taking insulin do lots of testing and you make little mention of that.
I know all this is new to you and it will take a while to get to grips with it.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Had 3.5dl sugar soda and i drank that. I eat a fast din er so now my blod sugar landed on 5.5


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I have No cookies either but i have Milk but only ketose sugar



Have you got any honey or jam? Milk is ok but you need something sweet with it. 

Tomorrow, buy some glucose tablets eg Dextro, and then you will always have something to take.


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Had 3.5dl sugar soda and i drank that. I eat a fast din er so now my blod sugar landed on 5.5



5.5 is much better but I’m worried it might drop again because you’ve taken a lot of insulin over the past couple of days. Please test lots and be very careful.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello and thank you. I have been eaten to,so i dont think it will drop again, i hope. But it first now inslun has been working. IT droppet so fast so i was so warm.my heart was beeting so hard and fast and i saw fuzzy and i god nocy


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you everybody


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2021)

Feeling all hot is a sign of a hypo (low blood sugar). Hypos are horrible but they’re also potentially dangerous because your blood sugar could fall to very low levels. Always have sweet things with you in case you have a hypo. Also keep some plain biscuits in case you need a snack.

When you go to bed tonight, make sure your blood sugar is around 8mmol. If it’s not, have a small snack. I would also set an alarm to get up and test your blood sugar in the night sometime around 1/2am. Then you can make sure it hasn’t dropped low again.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Okey i understand. But i have been eaten a allround din er with everything so No lowkarbo today. Mye bloodsugar is now


----------



## grovesy (Nov 16, 2021)

Are you in the UK? as food products are not allowed to be sold labelled as Diabetic.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

I am not in the uk


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Hello and thank you for answers.
> 
> I have had diabetes in 10 years, but started a week ago on insulin. I use 30 units of tresiba. I have Just 500 units with novorapid in 5 days and IT still not working. Nothing.
> I have been watching videos on YouTube how you setting this insulin and i do it right. I have only had 3 glass og water today and 30 units og tresiba and mye blod sugar is on 16.8 right now. I dont have a diabetic nurse. I dont know What to do. I feel not good... I hate this Dieabetis. Tank you for this
> I am so sorry of my english


Who has advised you to take doses this large? It is not a typical starting dose and may be too much.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

It hasen't worked


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

I call the doctor tomorrow. I dont understand anything


----------



## grovesy (Nov 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I am not in the uk


Where are you then?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

I live in another country but this side is the besy


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Best


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

And you grovesy?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 16, 2021)

If you are asking where I am, I am in the UK. A couple of things you mentioned suggested you were not in the UK.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

Correct i tried to put a picture in here but i didnt made it


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 16, 2021)

I should ask for help about picture. Sorry


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 17, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I should ask for help about picture. Sorry


You seem to have managed the picture now. You say you are not in the UK so I wonder if you are not understanding some of the things people are saying to you. 
If you say where you are from there may be someone familiar with your language who would be able to give you better advice and know about the kind of support you should expect where you are as that may be very different to the UK.
I hope things have stabilised a bit for you now.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Nov 17, 2021)

I understand What People in here are saying but this morning blood sugar is higth again. I wait for the doctor now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Stressabeccy

Hope you can get an appointment with your Dr to try to understand what has been going on with your insulin - doesn’t seem right at all!


----------

